# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  یه سوال از توابع

## T!G3R

سلام دوستان من یه سوال داشتم اگه لطف کنید جواب بدید ممنونتون میشم و بهتون امتیاز میدم بابت جوابتون.نشان دهید عبارت (x-2) یک فاکتور عامل x^3+2x^2-5x-6 است سپس معادله ی0=( f(x  را حل کنید
ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدید 
بای :Yahoo (99): :yahoo (4):

----------


## Demon Soul

صورت سوالو با نرم افزار paint بنویس بفهمم چی نوشتی

----------


## T!G3R



----------


## eskalis

میشه x به توان 2 + 4x + سه * ( x-2) 
فکر کنم این عامل ایکس منهای دو باشه  :Yahoo (4): ))))))))))

شرمنده فارسی نوشتم

----------


## Demon Soul

خوب کاری نداره اثبات بخش اول سوالت
ببین همیشه برای بخش پذیر میاییم ریشه ی مقسوم الیه رو در میاریم که اینجا میشه 2 بعد میزاریم توی معادله ی مقسوم اگه معادله ی مقسوم رو صفر کنه یعنی مقسوم بر مقسوم الیه بخش پذیره پس مقسوم یک عامل توی خودش داره که برابره مقسوم علیه است

روش دوم تقسیم چند جمله ایی مقسوم بر مقسوم علیه است که وقت گیره اما اگه بخوای برات انجامش میدم
وایسا قسمت دوم سوالتم بنویسم الان برات میفرستم:yahoo (3):

----------


## eskalis

ایکس یا منفی 1 هست یا منفی 3 یا مثبت 2 

درسته؟

----------


## eskalis



----------


## T!G3R

:Yahoo (13): سلام دوست عزیز 
میشه ریاضیشو بنویسی فارسی نوشتی هیچی نفهمیدم

----------


## Demon Soul

درسته میشه -1  و -3 و 2
ببین دوست عزیز اگر دیدی معادل هی چند جمله ایت به اینصورت بود توان هاش (همه زوج بهش میگن معادلات دو مجذوری ) اونوقت میایی از روش تغییر متغیر استفاده میکنی
مثلا

اما گاهی اوقات توان ها بر 2 بخش پذیر نیستن مثل سوال تو و نمیشه برای حل معادله از تغییر متغیر استفاده کرد اینجور مواقع همونجور که دوست بالایی حل کرده از روشهای تجزیه یا فاکتور گیری استفاده میکنی
هدف اینه که با اینکارا بتونی معادله را ساده تر کنی چون نمیتونی معادله درجه 4 روحل کنی اونو با تغییر متغیر به درجه 2 تبدیل میکنی تا f(x)=0 را بدست بیاری

----------


## T!G3R

مرسی داداشای گلم دستتون درد نکنه کاملا فهمیدم مرسی از جواب کاملتون:yahoo (3):

----------


## Demon Soul

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> میشه ریاضیشو بنویسی فارسی نوشتی هیچی نفهمیدم


ببین عزیزم میخوایم ببینیم که ایا این معادله بر x-2 بخش پذیره یا نه چون اگه بخش پذیر باشه یعنی میتونیم ازش این عاملو جدا کنیم یا فاکتور بگیریم
پس میخوایم ثابت کنیم
فایل پیوست 25796
خوب یا این تقسیمو عادی ادامه میدی
فایل پیوست 25798
چون باقیمانده صفر شده پس بخش پذیره
روش دوم اینه که مقسوم علیه را برابر صفر بزاری ببینی ریشه اش چی میشه؟ میشه 2
حالا این جوابو بزار توی معادله ی مقسوم
اگه اونم صفر بشه این بر مقسوم الیه بخش پذیره اگه نشه یعنی بخش پذیر نیست
اگه بازم جاییشو نفهمیدی بگو تا توضیح بدم

----------


## T!G3R

مرسی دادش گل فهمیدم:yahoo (3):

----------


## Demon Soul

> مرسی دادش گل فهمیدم:yahoo (3):


خواهش میکنم وظیفه بود:yahoo (3):

----------


## amin278

> 


* میشه عبارت رو تجزیه کرد و ریشه هارو به راحتی بدست اورد:*

----------


## pouria98

دوست عزیز یه چیز میگم فقط امیدوارم برداشت بدی ازش نکنی:yahoo (3):
نیگا اینجا همه خودمونین ، یعنی سوالت رو راحت بپرس و مطمئن باش هرکی توانش رو داشته باشه بهت بی منت جواب میده . یعنی با اجازت میخوام بهت اطمینان بدم که لازم نیس بنویسی هر کی جواب بده بهش امتیاز میدم. امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشی :Yahoo (8):  :Y (518):

----------


## Demon Soul

> دوست عزیز یه چیز میگم فقط امیدوارم برداشت بدی ازش نکنی:yahoo (3):
> نیگا اینجا همه خودمونین ، یعنی سوالت رو راحت بپرس و مطمئن باش هرکی توانش رو داشته باشه بهت بی منت جواب میده . یعنی با اجازت میخوام بهت اطمینان بدم که لازم نیس بنویسی هر کی جواب بده بهش امتیاز میدم. امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشی


حالا ایشون یه طنزی به کار برده بخندیم دور هم! :yahoo (4):
مشکلشم برطرف شد خدارو شکر

----------


## Demon Soul

حالا ایشون یه طنزی به کار برده بخندیم دور هم! 
مشکلشم برطرف شد خدارو شکر

----------


## T!G3R

> دوست عزیز یه چیز میگم فقط امیدوارم برداشت بدی ازش نکنی:yahoo (3):
> نیگا اینجا همه خودمونین ، یعنی سوالت رو راحت بپرس و مطمئن باش هرکی توانش رو داشته باشه بهت بی منت جواب میده . یعنی با اجازت میخوام بهت اطمینان بدم که لازم نیس بنویسی هر کی جواب بده بهش امتیاز میدم. امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشی


نه داداش گلم ناراحت نشدم_راست میگی حرف حق جواب نداره :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## eskalis

> * میشه عبارت رو تجزیه کرد و ریشه هارو به راحتی بدست اورد:*
> فایل پیوست 25811


x=-1 : :Yahoo (8):

----------


## amin278

> x=-1 :


اوه اوه عجب ریشه هایی بدست اوردم من!!!!! باید برم ترک تحصیل کنم با این ریشه پیدا کردنم!
ممنون از تذکرتون

----------


## T!G3R

اشکال نداره دوست عزیز انسان جایز الخطاست :Yahoo (105):

----------


## alihoseini

راه حل کتاب حسابان
http://8pic.ir/viewer.php?file=dg69lv6exe6f0ln66xan.png

----------


## T!G3R

> راه حل کتاب حسابان
> http://8pic.ir/viewer.php?file=dg69lv6exe6f0ln66xan.png


سلام دوست عزیز 
اینم یه راه هست برای حلش خیلی ممنون بای :Yahoo (83):

----------


## joozef

سلام. ممنون میشم این 2تا سوالو حل کنید ...     سوال مربوط به آزمون جامع سنجش تجربی مرحله دوم 12 اردیبهشت 93 هست ...

----------


## MahMoUoD

سوال اول گزینه 1 هست؟
البته من از روش مشتق حل کردم. (پیدا کردن Min و Max مطلق)
فکر کنم راحت تر از این باشه که بیایم x رو برحسب y پیدا کنیم!


سوال دوم هم اگه گزینه 3 هست بگید راه حلم رو بزارم

----------


## joozef

بله سوال اول گزینه 1 میشه.سوال دوم پاسختون اشتباه هست.

----------


## rezmile

سوال دوم گزینه 4

----------


## joozef

> سوال دوم گزینه 4


بله درسته.

----------


## rezmile

سوال اول هم گزینه 1

----------


## MahMoUoD

سوال اول


سوال دوم رو هم گزینه 4 هست. من حدود y رو اشتباه حساب کرده بودم

----------


## ali_12

بفرمایید:

----------


## MahMoUoD

> بفرمایید:




حلتون برای سوال اول عالی بود!    :Yahoo (105): 

راه های معمولی پیدا کردن برد بعضی وقت ها خیلی سخت و وقت گیره. و باید یا از مشتق استفاده کرد و یا از بعضی نکات! (که ایشون هم استفاده کردن)

----------


## amin278

> سلام. ممنون میشم این 2تا سوالو حل کنید ...     سوال مربوط به آزمون جامع سنجش تجربی مرحله دوم 12 اردیبهشت 93 هست ...


*
برای سوال اول یه بار تابع رو مساوی یک قرار میدیم دلتا منفی میشه و گزینه رد میشه!
یه بار مساوی 0/75 قرار میدیم بازم دلتا منفی میشه گزینه سه و چهار رد میشه
جواب گزینه اول
سوال دوم اول جهت رفع گمراهی به جای Y ایکس!! ldbhvdl
برد تابع اصلی دامنه تابع معکوسه پس گزینه یک و سه رفت 
و:
گزینه چهار درسته*

----------


## jarvis

سوال ریاضی سنجش انصافا بی مورد و وقت گیر برای تجربی! سوال اول ایده پاسخ نامه هم بد نیست به اونم یه نگاه بکن.البته این تابع پیچ نیوتونه که قبلا بردش تو کتاب در حالت کلی مطرح شده بود. سوال دوم هم که غیر استاندارد برای تجربی!
حل دوستان عالی بود من چیزی نمیگم!!!!

----------


## NaKayama

بازم سلام...
دوتا سوال از مبحث توابع که ببینید بد نیست
ممنون میشم هرکی بلده حل کنه راه حلشو همینجا بگه... :22: 

سوال 1:


سوال 2:

----------


## NaKayama

آیا کسی هست که مرا یاری کند..؟

----------


## jarvis

> آیا کسی هست که مرا یاری کند..؟


اگه اشتباه محاسباتی نکرده باشم:
اولی:3/4
دومی:2/x+4

----------


## NaKayama

دادا اولی میشه صفر
دومی درسته...
دومیو چجوری حل کردی..؟

----------


## jarvis

F بزرگ منظورت همون f هستش

----------


## NaKayama

> F بزرگ منظورت همون f هستش


آره دیگه دادا...

----------


## Parsa001

داداش یه درصد احتمال بده منبع جوابات ایراد داشته باشه ! سوال 1 میشه 1- جوابش راهش هم سادس فقط کافیه اول x ‎رو صفر بدی که این طوری جواب تابع برا 1- میشه 0 ! حالا به ورودی 2- بدی جواب میشه 1-

----------


## NaKayama

> داداش یه درصد احتمال بده منبع جوابات ایراد داشته باشه ! سوال 1 میشه 1- جوابش راهش هم سادس فقط کافیه اول x ‎رو صفر بدی که این طوری جواب تابع برا 1- میشه 0 ! حالا به ورودی 2- بدی جواب میشه 1-


چشم دادا...من احتمال میدم که اشتباه باشه...شما حداقل راه حلتو بنویس چک کنیم اگر درست بود که حله دیگه...

----------


## jarvis

راست میگه یک ساعته مشغولم ولی صفر نمیشه. راهشم سادست: به رابطه داده شده یکبار 1- و 0 بده.

----------


## milad1997

سلام

اولیش یه دیقه ای حل شد یه ربع طول کشید جوابشو تایپ کنم    :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4): 

همون صفر میشه  :Yahoo (21): 

http://s4.picofile.com/file/8184646118/0.pdf.html

----------


## Parsa001

> چشم دادا...من احتمال میدم که اشتباه باشه...شما حداقل راه حلتو بنویس چک کنیم اگر درست بود که حله دیگه...


نوشتم كه :دي ولي اگه راه كاملو بخواي ...
X = 0 => 0 + 2f(-1) = 0 پس f(-1) s ميشه صفر ! حالا به x بايد 1- بدي پس ميشه  2f(-2) = 0+٢ در نتيجه (٢-)f ميشه ١- ...

----------


## NaKayama

> سلام
> 
> اولیش یه دیقه ای حل شد یه ربع طول کشید جوابشو تایپ کنم    
> 
> همون صفر میشه 
> 
> http://s4.picofile.com/file/8184646118/0.pdf.html


دستت درد نکنه دادا...
یه نرم افزار هست به اسم MathType شیش مگه تقریبا با تون راحت میتونی تایپ کنی...

فقط یه نکته, همین حل تورو منم رفتم فقط یه جا باهم فرق داریم:

یعنی طرف راست تساوی bx داریم...

----------


## milad1997

> دستت درد نکنه دادا...
> یه نرم افزار هست به اسم MathType شیش مگه تقریبا با تون راحت میتونی تایپ کنی...
> 
> فقط یه نکته, همین حل تورو منم رفتم فقط یه جا باهم فرق داریم:
> 
> یعنی طرف راست تساوی bx داریم...


خواهــــش...

آخ......آره من اشتباه کردم....حق با توه... :Yahoo (21):  

خب پس همینجا میشه  2a+2b=0-

..راه حل درسته دیگه... یعنی a=b 

جواب نه صفر نه منفی یک در میاد  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Parsa001

> سلاماولیش یه دیقه ای حل شد یه ربع طول کشید جوابشو تایپ کنم    همون صفر میشه http://s4.picofile.com/file/8184646118/0.pdf.html


یعنی تاثیر دادن خطی بودن تابع اینقدر زیاد بود ? ولی من هر چی نگا میکنم تو راه عادیش ایرادی نمیبینم مگه این که اون متغیرو وقتی 0 میذاریم به خاطر صرب شدنش کارو خراب کنه

----------


## NaKayama

> خواهــــش...
> 
> آخ......آره من اشتباه کردم....حق با توه... 
> 
> خب پس همینجا میشه  2a+2b=0
> 
> ..راه حل درسته دیگه... یعنی a=b 
> 
> جواب نه صفر نه منفی یک در میاد


آره دیگه مشکل همینه...یعنیb در نمیاد!!!!

----------


## milad1997

> آره دیگه مشکل همینه...یعنیb در نمیاد!!!!



ببین الان a=b هست...

از طرفی هم ضریب ایکس تو طرفین باید برابر باشه یعنی 2a=b  

خب این فقط زمانی ممکنه که ایکس صفر باشه

یعنی پارسا درست میگه..به ایکس صفر بده جواب منفی یک میشه..

----------


## milad1997

> یعنی تاثیر دادن خطی بودن تابع اینقدر زیاد بود ? ولی من هر چی نگا میکنم تو راه عادیش ایرادی نمیبینم مگه این که اون متغیرو وقتی 0 میذاریم به خاطر صرب شدنش کارو خراب کنه



داداش راستش من نفهمیدم چی گفتی اصلا...

ولی راه حلت درست بود به نظر من.... 

اون ضرب هم فکر نکنم کارو خراب کنه

----------


## NaKayama

> ببین الان a=b هست...
> 
> از طرفی هم ضریب ایکس تو طرفین باید برابر باشه یعنی 2a=b  
> 
> خب این فقط زمانی ممکنه که ایکس صفر باشه
> 
> یعنی پارسا درست میگه..به ایکس صفر بده جواب منفی یک میشه..


دادا ما میگیم 2ایکس به توان 2=aایکس به توان 2 پس aمساوی با 2
حالا بقیش جور در نمیاد:

----------


## Parsa001

درسته و اصل معادلم میشه y‎=x+1 ‎یعنی همونطور که میلاد گفت a‎=b‎=‎1

----------


## milad1997

> دادا ما میگیم 2ایکس به توان 2=aایکس به توان 2 پس aمساوی با 2
> حالا بقیش جور در نمیاد:



ببین با بقیش کار ندارم...الان باید 2a-2b=0 درسته؟

پس باید a=b=1 ...

راه حل اولم درست بود فقط یه ایکس یادم رفت ضرب کنم بذار درستش میکنم دوباره میذارم

----------


## NaKayama

> ببین با بقیش کار ندارم...الان باید 2a-2b=0 درسته؟
> 
> پس باید a=b=1 ...
> 
> راه حل اولم درست بود فقط یه ایکس یادم رفت ضرب کنم بذار درستش میکنم دوباره میذارم


2a-2b=0
یعنی a=b دیگه مساوی یکو از کجا آوردی؟

----------


## milad1997

> 2a-2b=0
> یعنی a=b دیگه مساوی یکو از کجا آوردی؟



ساعت یک و ربع شب ریاضی حل کنی این میشه دیگه 

ببخش... a=b=2

این که درسته؟؟

----------


## NaKayama

> ساعت یک و ربع شب ریاضی حل کنی این میشه دیگه 
> 
> ببخش... a=b=2
> 
> این که درسته؟؟


اگه اینو درست بگیریم دیگه 2ax=bx درست در نمیاد..!
دادا من نمیخوام مزاحم استراحتت بشم, فردا هم روز خداست اگه وقت و حوصلشو داشتی بیا فردا ادامه بدیم...

----------


## milad1997

> اگه اینو درست بگیریم دیگه 2ax=bx درست در نمیاد..!
> دادا من نمیخوام مزاحم استراحتت بشم, فردا هم روز خداست اگه وقت و حوصلشو داشتی بیا فردا ادامه بدیم...



نه دادا مراحمی...داریم حل میکنیم دیگ...

خب از همین جا نتیجه شد ایکس مساوی صفره

خب الان 2ax=bx هم درست در اومد 
پ ن : من کلا خیلی وقته شبا نمیخوابم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## NaKayama

> نه دادا مراحمی...داریم حل میکنیم دیگ...
> 
> خب از همین جا نتیجه شد ایکس مساوی صفره
> 
> خب الان 2ax=bx هم درست در اومد 
> پ ن : من کلا خیلی وقته شبا نمیخوابم


احسنت...اگه x رو صفر بگیریم آره 2ax=bx هم درست در میاد...

----------


## Parsa001

باو من مطمئنم خود طراح سوالم نمي خواسته شما معادله خطو توو حل دخالت بدين وگرنه يه راست (٢-)f رو نمي گفت ! با همين راه اول برو خيال خودتو راحت كن :دي

----------


## milad1997

> احسنت...اگه x رو صفر بگیریم آره 2ax=bx هم درست در میاد...



آره الان راه حل نهایی رو میذارم...

اون سوال دومی هم میذارم

----------


## milad1997

> باو من مطمئنم خود طراح سوالم نمي خواسته شما معادله خطو توو حل دخالت بدين وگرنه يه راست (٢-)f رو نمي گفت ! با همين راه اول برو خيال خودتو راحت كن :دي



داداش طراحو بیخیال....راه حل ساده هست دیگه...

به هر حال من گفتم متوجه نمیشم اینطوری...

اگه راه حل بهتری داری خو  بنویس

----------


## Parsa001

> داداش طراحو بیخیال....راه حل ساده هست دیگه...
> 
> به هر حال من گفتم متوجه نمیشم اینطوری...
> 
> اگه راه حل بهتری داری خو  بنویس


والا راه حل من فقط همون جاگذاري ٠ و ١- بود اونو كه متوجه شدي فك كنم :-؟ رسما راه حل راحت تريم هست فك كنم :دي

----------


## milad1997

> والا راه حل من فقط همون جاگذاري ٠ و ١- بود اونو كه متوجه شدي فك كنم :-؟ رسما راه حل راحت تريم هست فك كنم :دي



آره اونو گرفتم...راه خوبی بود

اگه راه حلی جز اون داری گفتم

----------


## Parsa001

> آره اونو گرفتم...راه خوبی بود
> 
> اگه راه حلی جز اون داری گفتم


فك نكنم جز اين دو تا راه حل راه خاص ديگه اي داشته باشه ...

----------


## milad1997

> سوال 1:
> فایل پیوست 27470
> 
> سوال 2:
> فایل پیوست 27471


*سوال 1* 

*http://s6.picofile.com/file/8184656000/0.pdf.html

سوال 2
http://s4.picofile.com/file/8184656026/000.pdf.html
*

----------


## Parsa001

آقا مگه آخر a و b يك نشدن  :Yahoo (4): ؟

----------


## milad1997

> آقا مگه آخر a و b يك نشدن ؟


آهان من اشتباه گفتم یک....

به هر حال آخر من هر دوشونو 2 حساب کردم

اگه جایی اشتباه میبینی بگو...

----------


## Parsa001

> آهان من اشتباه گفتم یک....
> 
> به هر حال آخر من هر دوشونو 2 حساب کردم
> 
> اگه جایی اشتباه میبینی بگو...


والا من خودم بعد اين كه جواب تابع رو واسه ٢- دراوردم دو معادله ٢ مجهول با (١-)f زدم a و b شدن ١ ... اگه ٢ باشن كه كلا جواب سوالم ١- نميشه ... ميشه ٢-

----------


## milad1997

> والا من خودم بعد اين كه جواب تابع رو واسه ٢- دراوردم دو معادله ٢ مجهول با (١-)f زدم a و b شدن ١ ... اگه ٢ باشن كه كلا جواب سوالم ١- نميشه ... ميشه ٢-



با جواب سوال چیکار داری؟شاید غلط باشه

من حلش کردم راه حل هم هست...هر دوتا 2- شدن...

جایی از حلم اگه اشتباهه بگو خب

در ضمن از اول جوابو گفتن صفر....کسی منفی یک نگفت

----------


## Parsa001

> با جواب سوال چیکار داری؟شاید غلط باشه
> 
> من حلش کردم راه حل هم هست...هر دوتا 2- شدن...
> 
> جایی از حلم اگه اشتباهه بگو خب
> 
> در ضمن از اول جوابو گفتن صفر....کسی منفی یک نگفت


خب از راه برهان خلف اثبات ميشه كرد فعلا كه ٢ نمي تونه باشه ... اگه a و b ٢ باشن معادله خط ميشه ... 2x+2
در نتيجه (١)f ميشه ٤ و (٠)f ميشه ٢ ! خب با همين اطلاعات بريم سر معادله سوال x رو بذاريم ١ ! سمت چپ معادله ميشه ٢+٤ يعني ٦ ! سمت راست ميشه ٤ ! اين دو تا نامساوين پس a و b ٢ نمي تونن باشن ... الان راه حل شمارو مي بينم ببينم كجاش مشكل داره ... 
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## milad1997

> خب از راه برهان خلف اثبات ميشه كرد فعلا كه ٢ نمي تونه باشه ... اگه a و b ٢ باشن معادله خط ميشه ... 2x+2
> در نتيجه (١)f ميشه ٤ و (٠)f ميشه ٢ ! خب با همين اطلاعات بريم سر معادله سوال x رو بذاريم ١ ! سمت چپ معادله ميشه ٢+٤ يعني ٦ ! سمت راست ميشه ٤ ! اين دو تا نامساوين پس a و b ٢ نمي تونن باشن ... الان راه حل شمارو مي بينم ببينم كجاش مشكل داره ...


*x صفره
اتحاد نیست هر چی بخوای بذاری که..معادله هست*

----------


## jarvis

و حالا پایانی بر انتظار ها!!:

----------


## Parsa001

> و حالا پایانی بر انتظار ها!!:


خدا خيرت بده  :Yahoo (4):  دقيقا a و b و جواب درستند ...

----------


## amin278

> سوال 1:
> فایل پیوست 27470

----------


## jarvis

> فایل پیوست 27490


این سوال چه دردسری شد ها!
میشه بپرسم خط اول رو چه طوری نتیجه گرفتی؟

----------


## amin278

> این سوال چه دردسری شد ها!
> میشه بپرسم خط اول رو چه طوری نتیجه گرفتی؟

----------


## jarvis

> 


میشه راه حل منو تو صفحه قبل یه نگاه بکنی ببینیم چرا غلطه؟

----------


## amin278

> میشه راه حل منو تو صفحه قبل یه نگاه بکنی ببینیم چرا غلطه؟


*
اگه تابع رو به صورت
 بنویسم صفر در دامنه ی تابع نیست و نباید صفرو جایگذاری کنیم*

----------


## jarvis

> *
> اگه تابع رو به صورت
>  بنویسم صفر در دامنه ی تابع نیست و نباید صفرو جایگذاری کنیم*


ممنون راست میگی کارت درسته!

----------


## ali_12

سلام
من فکر کنم سوال 1 درست نباشه
چون هیچ تابع خطی وجود نداره که در معادله دومی صدق کنه.معادله a b معلوم و ثابتی نمیده.

----------


## ali_12



----------


## amin278

> سلام
> من فکر کنم سوال 1 درست نباشه
> چون هیچ تابع خطی وجود نداره که در معادله دومی صدق کنه.معادله a b معلوم و ثابتی نمیده.


*درسته به احتمال زیاد اصلا دقت نکرده بودم! 
 چون تابع F رو باید برابر یه تابع هموگرافیگ قرار بدیم 
توابع خطی هیچوقت برابر با توابع هموگرافیگ نیستند!
ولی نمیدونم هدف طراح صرفا چی بوده

در ثانی حاصل طرف اول
 
هیچوقت عدد ثابتی درنمیاد
خیلی ممنون بابت تذکری که دادید.*

----------


## jarvis

متاسفانه بیشتر طراح ها که حتی  متولی آزمون های معتبر هم هستند توجهی به شیوه طرح و درستی مباحث ندارند و یک ملتو علاف میکنن از دیشب هر کس اومد یه راه حل داد که اتفاقا میتونست درست هم باشه اما بعد در نمی اومد جواب. دقیقا هم استدلال دوستمون درسته چون اگه با دو شرط اول حل کنی صفر میده ولی اگه شرط سوم رو هم درگیر حل کنی جواب 1- میده. به هرحال دمت گرم ali_12

----------


## Demon Soul

سلام
ببخشید یک سوال 
اگر نمودار تابع 
 همواره در زیر مجور x و مماس بر آن باشد مجموعه مقادیر m شامل چند عدد صحیح منفی نیست؟


بنابراین برای احقاق شرایط بالا باید m=-3 باشه تنها در اینصورت هم مماسه هم زیر نمودار x است
گزینه های سوال
-) صفر
2- یک
3-دو
4-بیشمار
بنظر من بیشمار جوابه برای اینکه همه بجز -3 نمیتونن باشن
اما جواب گزینه سه است چرا؟

----------


## jarvis

خوب شامل 2- و 1- نیست دیگه. سوالو درست بخون

----------


## ali_12

این سوال کنکور آزمایشی بوده؟
رشته ریاضی یا تجربی

----------


## ali_12

البته اگر قسمت دیگر تساوی( x.f(x+1
باشه جواب میده

----------


## Demon Soul

> خوب شامل 2- و 1- نیست دیگه. سوالو درست بخون


نخیر علاوه بر -1 و -2 شامل اعداد کوچکتر از -3 هم نیست این یعنی بیشمار جواب!
شما نگاه کن حله منو تنها نقطه ایی که باعث میشه هم نمودار زیر محور x باشه و هم براون مماس باشه -3 است یعنی بقیه ی اعداد منفی نمیتونن شامل مقادیر m باشن این یعنی بیشمار جواب!
اونی که تو میگی -1 و -2 فقط شرط a<0 را در نظر گرفتی! @amin278

----------


## jarvis

> نخیر علاوه بر -1 و -2 شامل اعداد کوچکتر از -3 هم نیست این یعنی بیشمار جواب!
> شما نگاه کن حله منو تنها نقطه ایی که باعث میشه هم نمودار زیر محور x باشه و هم براون مماس باشه -3 است یعنی بقیه ی اعداد منفی نمیتونن شامل مقادیر m باشن این یعنی بیشمار جواب!
> اونی که تو میگی -1 و -2 فقط شرط a<0 را در نظر گرفتی! @amin278


عزیز من چی میگی اصلا شرط دلتا رو اشتباه نوشتی! همواره زیر محور و مماس یعنی دلتا کوچیکتر مساوی صفر. البته قبول دارم که بیان سوال مسخره است ولی چون گفته مقادیر m باید میفهمیدی اینو.

----------


## Demon Soul

> عزیز من چی میگی اصلا شرط دلتا رو اشتباه نوشتی! همواره زیر محور و مماس یعنی دلتا کوچیکتر مساوی صفر. البته قبول دارم که بیان سوال مسخره است ولی چون گفته مقادیر m باید میفهمیدی اینو.


اگه میگفت دلتا منفی که عزیزم اونوقت مماس نمیشد میشد این شکلی!

! این کجاش مماسه بر محور x ؟؟؟
پس باید شرط دلتا مساوی صفرو بزاری تا ریشه مضاعف بهت بده دیگه!
اگه صورت سوال حرفی از مماس نمیزد اونوقت حرف تو درست بود و فقط شرط ضریب ایکس دو کافی بود و در اونصورت جواب میشد دو عدد! اما چون شرط دلتا داریم میشه بی نهایت عدد!
تازه اون دو عدد هم بشرطی میشه که تاکید کنه مماس نباشه چون اگه اینو نگه میشه 4 تا! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Demon Soul

> این سوال کنکور آزمایشی بوده؟
> رشته ریاضی یا تجربی


نه تالیفیه معلمم نابغمونه! :Yahoo (20): 
جالب اینه که هیچکدوم از پروفسورای کلاسمون که ادعای رتبه زیر 100 رو دارن نفهمیدن این سوال مشکل داره! :Yahoo (83):

----------


## jarvis

> نه تالیفیه معلمم نابغمونه!
> جالب اینه که هیچکدوم از پروفسورای کلاسمون که ادعای رتبه زیر 100 رو دارن نفهمیدن این سوال مشکل داره!


وشما فهمیدی؟!  عزیز من خودم تمام حرفای شما رو از برم بهتم گفتم گویش سوال بسیار مسخره و غلط اندازه. من حرفی که زدم بر اساس پاسخ سواله که گفتی. یعنی منظور سوال این بوده.

----------


## Demon Soul

> وشما فهمیدی؟!  عزیز من خودم تمام حرفای شما رو از برم بهتم گفتم گویش سوال بسیار مسخره و غلط اندازه. من حرفی که زدم بر اساس پاسخ سواله که گفتی. یعنی منظور سوال این بوده.


من نفهمیدم آخر سوال به این واضحی رو چرا غلط حل میکنی بعد میگی اونجوریه؟ :Yahoo (83):

----------


## jarvis

> من نفهمیدم آخر سوال به این واضحی رو چرا غلط حل میکنی بعد میگی اونجوریه؟


وقتی نسبت اطلاعات به اعتماد به نفس به صفر میل میکنه میشه شما.
عزیزم شما همین مونده سوال کنی 2+2 میشه چی تو این انجمن بعد میگی اشتباه حل کردی. شما انگار با خودت درگیری که سوالی رو که خودت توش مشکل داری آوردی باهاش پز میدی. بعدشم حالا مثلا من غلط حل کردم که چی؟ چی به تو میرسه؟ چی از من کم میشه؟ من نیاز ندارم خودم رو به تو ثابت کنم. اگرم جایی نظر میدم میخوام کمک کنم و البته یاد بگیرم.

----------


## daniad

> عزیز من چی میگی اصلا شرط دلتا رو اشتباه نوشتی! همواره زیر محور و مماس یعنی دلتا کوچیکتر مساوی صفر. البته قبول دارم که بیان سوال مسخره است ولی چون گفته مقادیر m باید میفهمیدی اینو.


شرمنده ها ولی فک کنم داری اشتباه میگی  شرط مماس بودن بر محور ایکس میشه دلتا برابر صفر و شرط  زیر نمودار بودن میشه a  منفی

----------


## jarvis

> شرمنده ها ولی فک کنم داری اشتباه میگی  شرط مماس بودن بر محور ایکس میشه دلتا برابر صفر و شرط  زیر نمودار بودن میشه a  منفی


میدونم دوست خوبم. چیزی که گفتم با توجه به جواب اول پست ایشون بود. چند بار گفتم که منظور سوال اینه که مماس یا پایین تر از y=0 است.

----------


## Demon Soul

> میدونم دوست خوبم. چیزی که گفتم با توجه به جواب اول پست ایشون بود. چند بار گفتم که منظور سوال اینه که مماس یا پایین تر از y=0 است.


نمیخواد سوال رو تفسیر کنی بیزحمت!
سوال به این واضحی نوشته «و» تو برای من برداشتی واسه خودت غلط حل کردی حالا بهونه هم میاری که منظور سوال «یا» بوده؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## amin278

*دو دوست عزیز لطفا واسه حل یک سوال به هم بی احترامی نکنید.*




> نمیخواد سوال رو تفسیر کنی بیزحمت!
> سوال به این واضحی نوشته «و» تو برای من برداشتی واسه خودت غلط حل کردی حالا بهونه هم میاری که منظور سوال «یا» بوده؟


*صورت سوال رو یک بار چک کن همچنین پاسخنامشو ممکنه اشتباه چاپی باشه
چون وقتی میگه حتما مماس و زیر محور x یعنی ریشه تابع درجه ی دوم مشتقشم صفر کنه و مقدار تابع منفی باشه
که  m میتونه مقدار های متناهی رو اختیار کنه نه نامتناهی*

----------


## Demon Soul

> *دو دوست عزیز لطفا واسه حل یک سوال به هم بی احترامی نکنید.*
> 
> 
> 
> *صورت سوال رو یک بار چک کن همچنین پاسخنامشو ممکنه اشتباه چاپی باشه
> چون وقتی میگه حتما مماس و زیر محور x یعنی ریشه تابع درجه ی دوم مشتقشم صفر کنه و مقدار تابع منفی باشه
> که  m میتونه مقدار های متناهی رو اختیار کنه نه نامتناهی*


بعله m  میتونه مقادیر متناهی اختیار کنه پس مقادیری که توی m صدق نمیکنن نامتناهی هستن دیگر! :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
صورت سوال و پاسنخانمه مجددا چک شد
چرا میگی حل من غلطه؟ مگه نباید الان دلتا برابر صفر باشه تا مماس بشه و ضریب ایکس به توان دو هم باس منفی باشه!

----------


## amin278

> بعله m  میتونه مقادیر متناهی اختیار کنه پس مقادیری که توی m صدق نمیکنن نامتناهی هستن دیگر!
> صورت سوال و پاسنخانمه مجددا چک شد
> چرا میگی حل من غلطه؟ مگه نباید الان دلتا برابر صفر باشه تا مماس بشه و ضریب ایکس به توان دو هم باس منفی باشه!


نگفتم حل شما غلطه
توی پاسخنامه تشریحیش چه دلیلی نوشته؟؟ اگه میتونی از پاسخنامه یه عکس بذار

----------


## Demon Soul

هیچ دلیلی پاسخنامه کلیدیه نه تشریحی :Yahoo (4): 
فقط نوشته گزینه فلان پاسخ صحیح است :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amin278

> هیچ دلیلی پاسخنامه کلیدیه نه تشریحی
> فقط نوشته گزینه فلان پاسخ صحیح است


پس احتمال اینکه اشتباه باشه هست چون راه حلت مشکلی نداشت

----------


## jarvis

> نمیخواد سوال رو تفسیر کنی بیزحمت!
> سوال به این واضحی نوشته «و» تو برای من برداشتی واسه خودت غلط حل کردی حالا بهونه هم میاری که منظور سوال «یا» بوده؟


اگه میدونی غلطه چرا میپرسی. شما راست میگی غلط حل کردم حالا میخوای چیکار کنی. اصلا من منفی بینهایت شما صد! .... ولش کن بقیه شو نمیگم!

----------


## rezmile

> سلام
> ببخشید یک سوال 
> اگر نمودار تابع 
> فایل پیوست 27517 همواره در زیر مجور x و مماس بر آن باشد مجموعه مقادیر m شامل چند عدد صحیح منفی نیست؟
> 
> فایل پیوست 27522
> بنابراین برای احقاق شرایط بالا باید m=-3 باشه تنها در اینصورت هم مماسه هم زیر نمودار x است
> گزینه های سوال
> -) صفر
> ...


داداش تابع برابره صفره؟

----------


## kaftar

سلام دوستان 
من تو تعیین دامنه و برد در نمودار تابع مشکل دارم (ریاضی 2)، یعنی وقتی مثلا نمودار میدن مثل امواج آب ( اسمشو بلد نیستم :d ) نمیتونم راحت دامنه و برد رو پیدا کنم
معلممون میگه نور میتابونیم هرجا روشن شد اونجا میشه شروع و از این حرفا که ما نفهمیدیم شما راه راحت تری دارید بگید لطفا

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام دوستان 
> من تو تعیین دامنه و برد در نمودار تابع مشکل دارم (ریاضی 2)، یعنی وقتی مثلا نمودار میدن مثل امواج آب ( اسمشو بلد نیستم :d ) نمیتونم راحت دامنه و برد رو پیدا کنم
> معلممون میگه نور میتابونیم هرجا روشن شد اونجا میشه شروع و از این حرفا که ما نفهمیدیم شما راه راحت تری دارید بگید لطفا


نور میتابونیم؟ :Yahoo (4): )
این ی درک شهودی... میشه گفت تصویر ی نمودار روی محور ایکسها میشه دامنه و تصویر نمودار روی محور وای ها میشه برد تابع. بزار واسط تصویر ننودار رو توضیح بدم.
خورشید چون از ما خیلی دوره میشه فرض کرد هنه پرتوهایی که از خورشید به زمین میرسن در همه نقاط زمین موازی هستن. فرض کن کتابتو گرفته باشی دستت تا سایه کتاب روی زمین رو ببینی. کتاب متنع از رسیدن ی سری از پرتوهای خورشید به زمین میشه و این دلیل تشکیل سایه س ارجا بدلیل وجود کتاب پرتوی خورشید ب زمین نرسیه سایه تشکیل میشه.
حالا ی کتاب رو ی نمودار فرض کن که مانع از رسیدن پرتوهای خورشیدی که نوری موازی محور وای ها منتشر میکنه به محور ایکسها میشه. ار جا سایه نمودار روی محور ایکسها هست رو میگیم دامنه تابع. برای تمام این نقاط، تابع وای تعریف شده س. ینی در هر نقطه ای که سایه تشکیل شده باشه پرتوی نوری به اونجا نرسیده پس تابع در اون نقطه تعریف شده س. ینی اون نقطه جز دامنه س.
همین توضیحهات. و برای خورشیدی که پرتوهای موازی محور ایکسها منتشر میکنه هم میشه در نظر گرفت. نموادر تابع. مانع از رسیدن ی سری از پرتوها به محور وایها میشه. هر حا سایه ای روی محور وای ها ایناد شده باشه میشه برد تابع.
گرفتی جریان رو؟

----------


## kaftar

> نور میتابونیم؟)
> این ی درک شهودی... میشه گفت تصویر ی نمودار روی محور ایکسها میشه دامنه و تصویر نمودار روی محور وای ها میشه برد تابع. بزار واسط تصویر ننودار رو توضیح بدم.
> خورشید چون از ما خیلی دوره میشه فرض کرد هنه پرتوهایی که از خورشید به زمین میرسن در همه نقاط زمین موازی هستن. فرض کن کتابتو گرفته باشی دستت تا سایه کتاب روی زمین رو ببینی. کتاب متنع از رسیدن ی سری از پرتوهای خورشید به زمین میشه و این دلیل تشکیل سایه س ارجا بدلیل وجود کتاب پرتوی خورشید ب زمین نرسیه سایه تشکیل میشه.
> حالا ی کتاب رو ی نمودار فرض کن که مانع از رسیدن پرتوهای خورشیدی که نوری موازی محور وای ها منتشر میکنه به محور ایکسها میشه. ار جا سایه نمودار روی محور ایکسها هست رو میگیم دامنه تابع. برای تمام این نقاط، تابع وای تعریف شده س. ینی در هر نقطه ای که سایه تشکیل شده باشه پرتوی نوری به اونجا نرسیده پس تابع در اون نقطه تعریف شده س. ینی اون نقطه جز دامنه س.
> همین توضیحهات. و برای خورشیدی که پرتوهای موازی محور ایکسها منتشر میکنه هم میشه در نظر گرفت. نموادر تابع. مانع از رسیدن ی سری از پرتوها به محور وایها میشه. هر حا سایه ای روی محور وای ها ایناد شده باشه میشه برد تابع.
> گرفتی جریان رو؟


عه آقا دمت گم فکر نمیکردم اینقدر آسون باشه  :Yahoo (4): 
پس قضیه نور این بوده =))

----------


## Phenotype_2

> اگه میدونی غلطه چرا میپرسی. شما راست میگی غلط حل کردم حالا میخوای چیکار کنی. اصلا من منفی بینهایت شما صد! .... ولش کن بقیه شو نمیگم!


ای بابا... شما همه رو هم غلط بزنی کمتر از منفی 33 درصدو قلی نمیشی

----------


## jarvis

> ای بابا... شما همه رو هم غلط بزنی کمتر از منفی 33 درصدو قلی نمیشی


خودمم یادم نیست! قضیه چی بوده؟

----------

